# 3rd Annual CruzeTalk Lordstown Meet - 2015



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

_*Schedule of Events & Extra Activities*_​ 
Work in progress...

Planned schedule as it pertains to the Lordstown plant and sponsoring UAW 1112 (we will have other activities on our own afterward) is as follows:

*Friday*
- 8 am - Meet at Ice House Inn (see first post for address)
- 9 am – arrival begins
- 9:30 am – Introduction and overview session in the main conference room, similar to previous years (no cameras and no recordings of any kind in the plant)
- 10:15 am - Short walking tour inside the plant along A aisle which is the final line of vehicle processing
- 11 am - Depart plant for lunch/media/social activity at UAW Local 1112 hall
- 11:20 am - Display of vehicles and media opportunity at UAW Local 1112 Hall
- 11:30 am - Lunch at Local 1112 hall
- By 1 pm – Departure from Local 1112 hall
- 1:30 PM - Cruise and photos at Mills Creek Park

- 7 pm - Drive-In Movie

Extra Events
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/18-e.../118738-lordstown-meet-2015-extra-events.html


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

_*Volunteers Needed*_​ 
This post will keep track of links to other events, in addition to points of contact. 

I need volunteers for the following:

1. Decide on a meeting location. I believe we used Ice House Inn last year. You will need to contact the owner of the place to get permission. 
Assigned to: KOBALT

2. Call up the local hotels in Austintown and see if you can get a group rate. We don't want the ghetto but we don't want Holiday Inn either. Please create a new thread for this discussion.
Assigned to: KOBALT

3. Coordinate the drive to the plant. We'll want to meet up somewhere and then take a "scenic route" to the plant. The route we took last time was pretty nice, but we could have made it a tad longer. It was a lot of fun, and we can make more of an event out of it. Maybe find a place where a huge line of cars can stop and we can get some good snap shots. Someone local would be best. Please create a new thread for this discussion and provide a Google Maps link of proposed routes. Perhaps contact the local police department and see if they'd like to give us an escort so we don't get split up by red lights? 
Assigned to: ?

4. Photographers. The more the merrier. We'll need people up in front of the convoy, and people out in the back. 
Assigned to: ?
1. kfr291
2. Sunline Fan

5. Meet coordinators. I need 1 other person to help coordinate things at the meet. For example, when we leave as a convoy, we need someone to guide traffic so the photographers are at the correct position. We need someone to help guide cars when we take photos at the UAW union hall parking lot. I don't mind doing this but I could use a hand. 
Assigned to: *Sunline Fan* (Jon)

6. Point of contact. I need a couple of people who wouldn't mind sharing their phone number with everyone so if anyone gets lost or has any questions, they can contact them. If any plan changes for whatever unforeseen reason, you will need to be ready to spam people so we can get the word out. 
Assigned to: Nybble (for Canadian members), ?

7. Pre-meet and Post-meet events. I need someone to discuss options for what we can do afterward the day of and possibly the Saturday after. Check scheduling for the Quaker State drag strip, the drive-in theater, and anything else you can think of. Get some ideas going for where we can have dinner the night before, for whoever arrives on time, and call the restaurant to see if they can accommodate our group. Get an idea of how many people will be coming and coordinate that with the restaurant. A simple diner generally does the trick but if they can arrange tables so we can all be together, that would be best. We overwhelmed Cracker Barrel last year for the post-meet dinner and had to wait quite a while for seating. Please create a new thread for this. 
Assigned to: ?

8. Media contact. We had the local news team come out and interview some of us, but only because someone told them we were coming. It might be better to give them the heads up and be their main point of contact ahead of time. This is done. 
Assigned to: chevycruzeassembler


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Respond to this thread stating if you are _*planning *_on attending. I know many people are interested, but I don't want to put people down who may not actually show up. If you know you'll probably not make it or are not sure if you can take the day off, please make plans ahead of time. If you are coming, reply to this thread including who else will be accompanying you.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Planning to go


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Yep, I'll be there. Still searching for a +1...

-J better be too.


Sent from my awesome iPhone


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Please review Post 3. I need volunteers. Volunteer for as many as you want but try not to busy yourself; you're there to have fun and enjoy the experience too.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Please review Post 3. I need volunteers. Volunteer for as many as you want but try not to busy yourself; you're there to have fun and enjoy the experience too.


I'll take #5. Kinda did this last year anyway.


Sent from my awesome iPhone


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Sign me up for #6.

As long as my car runs, and there is no big car show going on in CA, NV, or AZ... lol


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

For the media contact, definitely contact the local CBS station. CBS has a contract with GM so last year the reporter who came out was driving a Cruze. I definitely wish I could go.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> Sign me up for #6.
> 
> As long as my car runs, and there is no big car show going on in CA, NV, or AZ... lol


Well you know the date now, so double check if there are any shows going on, and if there aren't, I'll put you down for #6.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hurray!!!

Put me down for just me this year. 

I have no issues being a point of contact for folks.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> I'll take #5. Kinda did this last year anyway.
> 
> 
> Sent from my awesome iPhone


I'm also happy to assist with #3 since I did it last year, but since I'm not local, I can't help much with knowing the local roads/routes.


Sent from my awesome iPhone


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Hurray!!!
> 
> Put me down for just me this year.
> 
> I have no issues being a point of contact for folks.


So we can text you for a good time?


Sent from my awesome iPhone


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I plan on attending possibly +1 and will be driving my GTO this time


----------



## josh2012eco (Oct 6, 2014)

How long does it take to get down there Justin?


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

I plan to attend and bring my wife along with me.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

josh2012eco said:


> How long does it take to get down there Justin?


It was around 5 hours - not bad.


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

I will be attending


----------



## Iceduya_doc (Feb 13, 2015)

Planning on attending


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

I'll be there +1! Thanks for all the time and effort you are putting in to making this a reality again! Your effort is greatly appreciated!


----------



## InstinctMods (Sep 19, 2014)

I'll be there with my girlfriend as a +1, excited for my first lordstown meet!


----------



## Jdpuller (Mar 11, 2013)

Put me on he list please


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm going Hans solo. Anything I can do to help let me know.


----------



## Agent_Orange (Jan 20, 2014)

I definitely plan on attending. As of right now, Ill be driving solo. Thanks!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm planning on attending with my wife and her service dog.


----------



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

My wife and I plan on attending.


----------



## BReyReal (Feb 7, 2015)

Planning to attend and a +1


----------



## SportBilly (Nov 25, 2013)

Me too plus maybe 1 friend..


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

I'll be going +1

You could put me down for #6 for folks coming from Ontario. I'll try my best to not get them more lost!


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

wife an I will be there for sure.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Planning to attend again.


----------



## Josh4291 (Apr 1, 2014)

Plan on attending +1


----------



## Josh4291 (Apr 1, 2014)

Is this going to be a whole weekend event?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Josh4291 said:


> Is this going to be a whole weekend event?


I'm hoping we will schedule some kind of event for Saturday, even if it's going up to the lake for some relaxation time, but we won't schedule anything for Sunday. Anything after the meet the day of will be optional of course.


----------



## nickameiss (Jul 18, 2014)

i plan on attending as well as a possible +1. what happens if the plus one isnt able to go?


----------



## nickbassdrop (Jul 20, 2012)

Me +1


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Put me down for me +1


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

nickameiss said:


> i plan on attending as well as a possible +1. what happens if the plus one isnt able to go?


Right now I'm only keeping track of the for-sure attendees. This list is only being maintained so I can give the people at Lordstown an idea of how many people to expect and so the community can see how big this is going to be.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

i am in to go


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

o and to add, i will have a dash cam going, so can kind of count me as a photographer


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey all!

I do want to mention that we are looking into possibly getting the chance to join you all in this meet! Let me just say, I am very excited that we are even looking into this! Although this is not a for sure thing, I will be sure to keep everyone posted. Yay! :go:

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I do want to mention that we are looking into possibly getting the chance to join you all in this meet! Let me just say, I am very excited that we are even looking into this! Although this is not a for sure thing, I will be sure to keep everyone posted. Yay! :go:
> 
> ...


You could "pitch" it as part of your job - to actually meet the folks you support.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Alright guys, I need 8 volunteers and so far I have one. Check post 3 and let me know.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Please review Post 3. I need volunteers. Volunteer for as many as you want but try not to busy yourself; you're there to have fun and enjoy the experience too.


Like I mentioned in my RSVP...

Put me in for #6. I can help the Canadians for sure, eh.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Alright guys, I need 8 volunteers and so far I have one. Check post 3 and let me know.


Like i said above, you can count me as a photographer for this I would be happy to do another video of the cruze line this year.. i will have my dash camera recording also my phone's camera. ( i literally have a smart phone in my car for the sole purpose of photos) then i have normal phone.


----------



## JDOYLE0922 (Apr 28, 2014)

Jdoyle0922 +1


----------



## stowbilly (Apr 24, 2013)

Please add me +1. 
Thanks


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

FlintCruze +1


----------



## BLOODSHOT_BOB (Jun 2, 2014)

Sorry for such a late response, Andrei.

Me and my girlfriend are planning on coming from California! We are pretty much for sure. Only thing that would hold us back is my schooling, but I'm sure it wont be a problem.

We have a pretty good camera, and I think we can help out with #4 if you'd like. And anything else first-time Californians can help out with. :th_salute:


----------



## ericpj (Oct 8, 2012)

So I finally heard back from work...

I am in! I will also bring my girlfriend. She is looking forward to her first Lordstown meet 

My Christmas present was a Dash Cam so I can help with recording the convoy. #3

And for #7: I really liked the drive-in. I checked the website and they are still closed at the moment but I will give them a call once they open (it says late march)


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Unfortunately I won't be able to make it to my third meet. I'll be getting married and partying the night away!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

XtremeAaron said:


> Unfortunately I won't be able to make it to my third meet. I'll be getting married and partying the night away!


Lame. I'll have to find another black LT to park next to 

Seriously though - congrats & enjoy.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

XtremeAaron said:


> Unfortunately I won't be able to make it to my third meet. I'll be getting married and partying the night away!


We're all going to be close by. So maybe we can come to you instead?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm planning to attend, as long as I can tack it onto the end of a work trip to Michigan. We'll see.
Me +0.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Bump!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

For a post meet why dont we try and rent out a warehouse or big shop to work on our vehicles and everyone can help each other..... just an idea


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

That sounds expensive and i cant think of that many people that need their car worked on. Plus i have a giant toolbox that doesn't fit in my car. 

I was thinking wings and beer.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> I was thinking wings and beer.


These are two things I love.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

There's a BW3's 8 miles away from the plant. I was also thinking we could give the Icehouse a try sometime over the weekend. Seems like they got a decent place.


----------



## EdFromOhio (May 10, 2012)

This is cool - glad you guys are coming to town. I live a whopping 4 miles from the plant.


----------



## EdFromOhio (May 10, 2012)

If you're looking for an adequate location for food or lodging (or for almost anything for that matter), Lordstown isn't equipped for that unless you want to stand in a field or parking lot somewhere. It is more of an industrial park merged with farmland and housing, and restaurants are almost non-existent.

Two towns you would do well to consider are Austintown or Niles. They're very close by and offer all the amenities that Lordstown doesn't. Austintown has dozens of decent restaurants and several hotels such as around here: https://goo.gl/maps/fVS0k

Niles has even more restaurants as well as a shopping mall, but not quite as many lodging places. https://goo.gl/maps/YKGAj

Ice House Inn mentioned above is OK, but not great. It's more of a run-down country bar, although during the summer they open up large patio areas, if you want to mingle with rough biker types. The wings are good, though. You have a Quaker Steak & Lube, BW3, good Mexican restaurants, Italian, pizza, steak, burger and some other types of restaurants. Mojo's is a decent bar/restaurant in Austintown that might be able to accommodate a medium-sized group. El Jalapeno is a nice Mexican restaurant in Niles that has a fairly large room to it which isn't often filled when I've been there.

If you wanted to go about 15 minutes south of there, Boardman is your next best location, although things get a bit more expensive there. I'd definitely steer clear of Youngstown proper. The Cruze isn't made to be bulletproof.

Let me know if there's any place in particular that you would like to know about and I'll do what I can to give you an honest assessment.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

american indoor shooting range has 13 5 star reviews if there are any pro 2a people,
12288 Mahoning Ave North Jackson, OH 44451


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Im loving this. Keep the suggestions coming folks. 

Also, we're meeting at the Ice House Inn Fri morning prior to the GM plant.

Edit: I got permission from the owner, personally^


----------



## EdFromOhio (May 10, 2012)

If anyone needs it, this is where the Ice House Inn is (the place "famous" for the upside-down sign.) https://goo.gl/maps/q60c9

Ice House Inn ™ | Coldest Beer in Austintown, Ohio since 1934
5516 W Webb Rd
Austintown, OH 44515

It is at the corner of State Route 46 and Webb Road, about 1/4 mile North of Interstate 80 (the non-toll portion) and across the street from Pilot Travel Centers.

For those that need it, several nearby hotels are less than a mile away, on the other side of Interstate 80. https://goo.gl/maps/VUd02 
There is now also a casino/horse track near the hotels for those who are bad at math.


----------



## Zecospec (Apr 4, 2014)

I never use these forums, however i would like to join in this years meet. Hopefully I'm not too late to the thread!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Zecospec said:


> I never use these forums, however i would like to join in this years meet. Hopefully I'm not too late to the thread!


I'll add you to the list.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Yayy the more the merrier!! Look forward to seeing you!


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

anyone come up with a Thursday evening meeting/eating place yet an a time??


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

oilburner said:


> anyone come up with a Thursday evening meeting/eating place yet an a time??


Very good question. 

Last year we met at the Perkins for Thursday night sup. 

As well, I suggest that we stay away from Cracker Barrel this year. They kept us waiting forever and the restaurant was noisier than the assembly line. 

Surely there's an Olive Garden nearby.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

found 2 olive gardens, one in niles 7.5 miles north an boardman south 8.6 mlies of where were staying. unless someone objects why not go with one of 
these. maybe a loco could pick one an then come up with a time.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Pretty sure they do call ahead seating.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

#7 DIAMOND LODGE!!!! LOL My wife will love it and so will yours!


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

This sure sounds like a lot of fun. I'm not sure if I can make it though. My schedule can change quickly.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Tomko said:


> Very good question.
> 
> Last year we met at the Perkins for Thursday night sup.
> 
> ...


Man I hope I can make it up on Thursday. What time do the festivities start at least in previous years. I am looking at 3 - 3.5 hour drive and where at or is that TBD?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Patman said:


> Man I hope I can make it up on Thursday. What time do the festivities start at least in previous years. I am looking at 3 - 3.5 hour drive and where at or is that TBD?


Check the first page. 9 AM is when the meet starts. We will try to get together by 8 AM at the ice house in. 

Guys, please check out the extra events thread:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/18-e.../118738-lordstown-meet-2015-extra-events.html

As well as the hotel accommodations thread:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/18-e...-lordstown-meet-2015-hotel-accomodations.html


----------



## cruze15 (Mar 19, 2015)

Count me in, I'll be there!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I was just wondering, would the people at Lordstown be willing at some point to do a focus group at one of these meets? Of course, only if it was of interest to those who attend these Lordstown meets to have and partake in one. 

I ask because I think it could really do some good and be very informative for Lordstown to do a focus group were a discussion could take place involving QA/QC questions and issues that are directly related to the Cruzes' build operations at Lordstown. 

Now of course we know that design flaws and maybe the use of cheaper parts don't fall on Lordstown and their workers at the plant, because they don't design the car or have a say so on what materials are used to build it. However, things like misaligned doors, misaligned trunks, misaligned armrest consoles, leaky trunks, inconsistent spark plug gaps, etc., do fall under QC build issues. 

My suggestion for this focus group is/would by no means be in an effort to spit in the face of Lordstown and its workers, but more so to show just how much Cruze owners love their Cruze, take pride in their cars and want them to continually to be built to the highest standard for many years to come. Especially when Cruze build operations are going to be taking place in Mexico now, which could always be a threat to taking jobs from our American Lordstown workers. This focus group would all come from a place of love and be with purpose and not out of anger or frustration.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

That's a real touchy subject. I'm not sure how I feel about it.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Starks8 said:


> I was just wondering, would the people at Lordstown be willing at some point to do a focus group at one of these meets? Of course, only if it was of interest to those who attend these Lordstown meets to have and partake in one.
> 
> I ask because I think it could really do some good and be very informative for Lordstown to do a focus group were a discussion could take place involving QA/QC questions and issues that are directly related to the Cruzes' build operations at Lordstown.
> 
> ...


I'd have a bad feeling about this... don't want them to think we are there to complain.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

iKermit said:


> I'd have a bad feeling about this... don't want them to think we are there to complain.


Danny are you planning to attend ? well then I just might have to reconsider my vacation time and meet and greet ya ! 

We''ll make you the Captain !

Starks are you sober ? if so get a drink ! 

Yeah we love our cruzens so much that we are tearing them apart and rebuilding them to our own personal tastes .
I am in the middle of this sound stage rebuild where all of the carpet ,seats
Trim and what have you have to be removed . all possible rattles eliminated . wiring stringing from this enormous 5 channel amp for the door and front tweeters .. sheesh can ya give a guy a hand or 2 .. oh yeah me new indash rear camera 2 din TV pc 4G wifi does everything H U is getting to finally get to do everything that it is designed to do ..


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> I was just wondering, would the people at Lordstown be willing at some point to do a focus group at one of these meets? Of course, only if it was of interest to those who attend these Lordstown meets to have and partake in one.
> 
> I ask because I think it could really do some good and be very informative for Lordstown to do a focus group were a discussion could take place involving QA/QC questions and issues that are directly related to the Cruzes' build operations at Lordstown.
> 
> ...


I think your suggestion is well intentioned. However, I do not agree with it for the following reasons:

1) GM knows exactly what repairs or corrections take place on our cars at delivery. They pay for it, and they see the reports. If GM could address those issues at production in a less expensive way, it would. 

2) I have been working for 37 years. I have never had a job more demanding than what I observed those UAW members doing in Lordstown last year. I could not build them better myself, day in - day out, like they do. As with other unsung heroes of the semi-skilled labour groups, like landscapers and transit drivers, I would not be willing to trade places with them for any salary.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Let's pass on the focus group part. If we do have issues that come up that aren't being addressed, I can forward them to one of several contacts at the appropriate departments to expedite attention to that area. 

Be sure to check the extra events thread and the hotel accommodations thread guys. Sine we are cut half as long as previous years on the activities, we'll be finding other things to do.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

No offence taken guys. I too could certainly see how a focus group could go sour or be taken the wrong way, even if that wasn't the intent. It was simply a suggestion/thought I had and I just wanted to throw it out there to gauge how others felt about the idea. You never know until you ask, right? 

No harm, no foul.


----------



## LPCLE440 (Apr 17, 2014)

I'd like to go. Sign me up!


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Also, add Martin Ridge (facebook, Lordstown employee). He just messaged me he's coming with us.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

*I'll be there*


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

if its not too late....I'll also be there for sure.


----------



## Just_cruz'n (Jul 23, 2013)

Ill be there!


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

is there a group rate for the best western? or any hotel in the area?


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

kfr291 said:


> is there a group rate for the best western? or any hotel in the area?


Really? 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=114841


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

yes, never saw that thread, i knew it had to exist somewhere, just did not see it on this thread so just thought i check in


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> is there a group rate for the best western? or any hotel in the area?


 kfr291 - Do you want caravan together like last year?


----------



## Aetsh (Jul 20, 2014)

This is extremely local for me, I'm in


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

X_X


----------



## Aetsh (Jul 20, 2014)

As far as a cruise, we can go to Mill Creek Park..Good photo ops, and somewhat spirited driving..Its in Youngstown..


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

Daisy81 said:


> Are you guys taking a tour of the Cruze being built?
> 
> If so can it be recorded? I would love to see the plant in action too but it's too long of a drive for me.


I believe there already is YouTube footage out there created by one of the Plant Tour organizers.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

X_X


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Aetsh said:


> View attachment 143353
> As far as a cruise, we can go to Mill Creek Park..Good photo ops, and somewhat spirited driving..Its in Youngstown..


A cruise at Mill Creek Park? That sounds awesome! Do you know of any particular locations?


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

No recording is allowed inside the facility. Also, we're only taking a shortened version of the tour because they're gearing up for the next gen model and it's top secret.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

We're up to 67 members so far. Looking good!

I went ahead and added Mills Creek as a group activity at 1:30.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

We need to discuss dinner on Thursday for early arrivals and Friday night. Anyone have any suggestions for a place that can accommodate us?


----------



## Aetsh (Jul 20, 2014)

XtremeRevolution said:


> A cruise at Mill Creek Park? That sounds awesome! Do you know of any particular locations?


Theres several good stopping points in the park, Let me dig up some photos.

As far as dinner for early arrivals, theres a bw3, quaker, in Austintown (5 miles from Plant) and several others (big chains) in Niles, and Boardman.. 10-15 minute ride from Ice House/Austintown.. Ill get some info together and report back


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Aetsh said:


> Theres several good stopping points in the park, Let me dig up some photos.
> 
> As far as dinner for early arrivals, theres a bw3, quaker, in Austintown (5 miles from Plant) and several others (big chains) in Niles, and Boardman.. 10-15 minute ride from Ice House/Austintown.. Ill get some info together and report back


Much appreciated! You're just the guy we needed.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

heres a link for info on Mill Creek
Home - Mill Creek MetroParks


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

Was wondering if you guys were doing another trip... glad to see it coming together again! 

Would have loved to meet up with you guys again, but I will most likely still be out of the country by the middle of June. Still would have been showing up in a non-Cruze vehicle! :grin: My garage is looking more German these days. 

If I manage to get back in time, I'll try and swing out! Either way, have fun and enjoy NE Ohio!!


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

There's always a chance for a smaller local meet. We can figure something out this summer.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

KOBALT said:


> There's always a chance for a smaller local meet.


In JJ's hotel room?

We already know you've got your own party going on in yours.

Hay Andy.



Sent from my awesome iPhone


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

I'll be there!


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

I will be attending the meet!!!!


----------



## RedBonez (Apr 9, 2015)

My wife and I will be attending, just need to book a hotel.. where's our best rate?


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=114841


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

Close to a month away guys.. im getting excited


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

What does everyone think of having our screen names on or by our cars?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

trevforever said:


> What does everyone think of having our screen names on or by our cars?


Great idea. I thought that this was something we were missing last year.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Finally good official approval IM COMING!!!!!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Wife said she is coming too so me plus 1


----------



## Agent_Orange (Jan 20, 2014)

Andrei, if you can please take my name off the list, I would appreciate it. I will not be attending the meet this year. Thank you!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I spent a few hours on my GTO, so I can take it to Ohio. Replaced the leaking power steering cooler. Had to get an after market trans cooler since the part is NLA. Kinda a PITA, taking off the front bumper cover to get to it. Must have done the removal right because no tabs broken.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Sorry to say but I won't be able to make it this year. Can you please take me off the list XR.


----------



## cmarshLTZ (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi!, myself along with 2 friends of mine plan on going! We went last year and it was a great time! Thanks!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Today looks to be the last day to make reservations at the hotel Kobalt helped secure. Did they already fill up yet?


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Not that im aware of. They said they could get more. However, they'll still accomodate folks after today.


----------



## Aetsh (Jul 20, 2014)

Unfortunately I found out I cant take that friday off like I thought, I won't be able to make it..but I may be able to meet up friday evening for the festivities


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Waiting on my travel approval. I have a training course in Ypsilanti Michigan that runs until the Thursday. If that trip gets approved I'll be there for sure.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

I actually cant wait for this meet for a few reasons. One I get to meet some other great Cruze owners. The other is my company actually deals directly with Lordstown. I work for a company that stamps out and/or welds parts for the Cruze. It will be interesting to see the parts being put together.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Boog8302 said:


> I actually cant wait for this meet for a few reasons. One I get to meet some other great Cruze owners. The other is my company actually deals directly with Lordstown. I work for a company that stamps out and/or welds parts for the Cruze. It will be interesting to see the parts being put together.


Thats cool. 
I am interested in seeing what its gonna be like. The last one I went to was a cobalt meet so it was a totally different crowd.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Boog8302 said:


> I actually cant wait for this meet for a few reasons. One I get to meet some other great Cruze owners. The other is my company actually deals directly with Lordstown. I work for a company that stamps out and/or welds parts for the Cruze. It will be interesting to see the parts being put together.


Similarly I had hoped to see the tire/wheel assembly area the last two years. We walked by, but never got to get real close to it. So don't get your hopes up, but if there's a particular part you'd like to see, make sure to let someone know and maybe it can be pointed out.


Sent from my awesome iPhone


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Similarly I had hoped to see the tire/wheel assembly area the last two years. We walked by, but never got to get real close to it.


I would love to see where they keep the stash of LTZ rims there at Lordstown lol! I would likely get an instant boner, lol! 

So you guys never got to see the assembly of the wheels being put on the car either year?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> I would love to see were they keep the stash of LTZ rims there at Lordstown lol! I would likely get an instant boner, lol! So you guys never got to see the assembly of the wheels being put on the car either year?


All I saw were a bunch of 1LT wheels ready to be put on cars.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> All I saw were a bunch of 1LT wheels ready to be put on cars.


Boooo!! Haha!


----------



## alpha19er (Mar 25, 2014)

I'd like to be added to the list +2, if it isn't too late.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

A little over two weeks left! It's coming up fast! Any new news?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Terryk2003 said:


> A little over two weeks left! It's coming up fast! Any new news?


Yeah, we will have a special guest or two showing up at the meet.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Yeah, we will have a special guest or two showing up at the meet.


Ron Jeremy, Lindsay Lohan, Warwick Davis, Richard Hammond, Bear Grylls or Will Ferrell?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Brian V


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Technology is amazing. I can be in bed now and get notifications from someone across the globe. I love it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

KOBALT said:


> Technology is amazing. I can be in bed now and get notifications from someone across the globe. I love it.


LOL Team 3rd shift!

Lets hope it's warmer than it was last year being a month later.


----------



## 2mnykids (Jan 5, 2015)

Is it too late to sign up for this? If so, no biggie, I live thirty minutes from lordstown assembly, so I can stop for a tour anytime.
Won't need hotel or any of the other stuff, either.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

2mnykids said:


> Is it too late to sign up for this? If so, no biggie, I live thirty minutes from lordstown assembly, so I can stop for a tour anytime.
> Won't need hotel or any of the other stuff, either.


It's never too late. 

I'll add you to the list.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Here's the Facebook event for this meet. Feel free to join it if you haven't already. 

https://www.facebook.com/events/247890355381319/


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Here's the Facebook event for this meet. Feel free to join it if you haven't already.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/247890355381319/


When I click this I get

"[h=2]This content is currently unavailable[/h]

The page you requested cannot be displayed right now. It may be temporarily unavailable, the link you clicked on may have expired, or you may not have permission to view this page.


Return home"


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> All I saw were a bunch of 1LT wheels ready to be put on cars.


Yeah, I was particularly interested in seeing the beginning of the process, taking the wheels off the pallets and getting the tires mounted on. The line we walked past were just completed assemblies. Most of the damage I hear about at work happens in the tire mounting process, so I was particularly interested to see how it differs from the average careless joe at a tire store.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> When I click this I get
> 
> "*This content is currently unavailable*
> 
> ...


Hmm. When I created the event, I had trouble with the privacy settings, or so I thought. It is only open to people who have joined the FB group, so if you aren't or if you aren't logged in, it would probably show that message. I tried sending mass invites to the whole group like in the past, but apparently they now limit that to groups with 250 people or less, so I could only invite those who I'm friends with in the group.

Anyone else have trouble?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to be added I am still pending.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Never mind I never use facebook I am fail


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> I need to be added I am still pending.


What about now? I don't see any pending requests at the moment.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Andrei, if you need more photographers I'd be more than happy to volunteer! Just picked up a new camera today so dying to try it out!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Doesn't look like my Cruze will be available for the trip - so I'm thinking of doing the 10 hour trip in my Impala SS. It hasn't been started in three years (been on a battery tender) and has a full tank of three year-old premium fuel (with a double-dose of Sta-Bil).


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Doesn't look like my Cruze will be available for the trip - so I'm thinking of doing the 10 hour trip in my Impala SS. It hasn't been started in three years (been on a battery tender) and has a full tank of three year-old premium fuel (with a double-dose of Sta-Bil).


What's wrong with your diesel Cruze?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> What's wrong with your diesel Cruze?


During the summer when I have my DTS on the road, the Cruze becomes the little woman's car. She's not coming to Lordstown this year because Sherri isn't going to be there. So it will be me and the old boy, and maybe Lord Vadar for good measure. If not I'll drive my DTS.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Doesn't look like my Cruze will be available for the trip - so I'm thinking of doing the 10 hour trip in my Impala SS. It hasn't been started in three years (been on a battery tender) and has a full tank of three year-old premium fuel (with a double-dose of Sta-Bil).


 My 11 year old GTO will be there, you have seen it at the Glen. Replaced the leaking power steering cooler, had the cooling system serviced and oil and filter changed, so I should be good for the long ride.


----------



## cruzin24 (Jul 13, 2013)

Sorry for the late notice but i would also like to attend the Lordstown meet. No guests


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Anyone else coming in from the Cleveland area on Friday morning? If so, would you be interested in meeting up and cruising to the morning meeting spot together?


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

My wife and I are. We're coming from Mentor. 25 miles east of Cleveland.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Tomko said:


> During the summer when I have my DTS on the road, the Cruze becomes the little woman's car. She's not coming to Lordstown this year because Sherri isn't going to be there. So it will be me and the old boy, and maybe Lord Vadar for good measure. If not I'll drive my DTS.


I can't swing the time off this year. Sherri, the tribbles, and I are planning on next year however.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I still have not booked my hotel ..... I dont procrastinate ... well maybe later


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

diesel said:


> What's wrong with your diesel Cruze?


  sort of like going to a pepsi convention an drinking coke


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

Terryk2003 said:


> Anyone else coming in from the Cleveland area on Friday morning? If so, would you be interested in meeting up and cruising to the morning meeting spot together?


If I was a little further North I would love to cruise out with yall. I am Down around Ashland though.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

KOBALT said:


> My wife and I are. We're coming from Mentor. 25 miles east of Cleveland.


we are coming from west of cleveland. I haven't looked at the route I will be taking yet. Wonder if we will cross paths before we get to the group meeting spot!?


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

We can figure something out. I'll look tomm after work tonight.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Here is the routes it's showing for me to take. Thinking you will probably not be going same direction.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Attendance is unknown at this moment, I may have an under age(for the tour) child that day. Summer Camp doesn't start till the next week. I'll know closer to the date if everything is set up or not.


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

I have a strong possibility for a plus 1


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Terryk2003 said:


> Here is the routes it's showing for me to take. Thinking you will probably not be going same direction.


Actually, it looks like we could run into eachother at rt44/ 80 turnpike. Its only an extra 5 minutes for me to go that route.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

KOBALT said:


> Actually, it looks like we could run into eachother at rt44/ 80 turnpike. Its only an extra 5 minutes for me to go that route.


Perfect! Will you be taking 80 from there also?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I was thinking about making name tags for people but I am way to lazy to do all that now that we are post 50 people


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

We had blank ones last year that everyone filled out. I'll buy them.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

KOBALT said:


> We had blank ones last year that everyone filled out. I'll buy them.


Don't forget the markers. We had to scramble for those. Casey (WhiteAndBright) brought them last year.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Ill bring markers!!!!!!!! YAY MARKERS!


----------



## SportBilly (Nov 25, 2013)

I think I might not make it...


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

SportBilly said:


> I think I might not make it...


Oh suck it up Vasilis. Remember, there will be lots of Amsoil, dudes, and...markers(?). What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> Oh suck it up Vasilis. Remember, there will be lots of Amsoil, dudes, and...markers(?). What could possibly go wrong?


Thats the coolest use of that word I have ever seen/heard. Thats a once in a lifetime oppertunity to use that word lol. Are you Greek?

Dont forget guns and alcohol ... but only in that order. 
 safety first!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> Thats the coolest use of that word I have ever seen/heard. Thats a once in a lifetime oppertunity to use that word lol. Are you Greek?
> 
> Dont forget guns and alcohol ... but only in that order.
> safety first!


Haha no, but that's his name...via FB. Didn't know it had another meaning?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

it means like royal baby


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

We should play a game there kinda pin the tail on the donkey.... but pin the name tag on the person


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Oh God now I am Glad I toured the Plant in May .. Now when all you Cruzen Greeks get to Lordstown do not forget your Manners and Forget to call Jon an Epic Beard Man ..

Sup j . don 't forget to whistle Dixie !


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Tomko said:


> During the summer when I have my DTS on the road, the Cruze becomes the little woman's car. She's not coming to Lordstown this year because Sherri isn't going to be there. So it will be me and the old boy, and maybe Lord Vadar for good measure. If not I'll drive my DTS.


Looks like I'm going to be able to make it! Are you sure the little woman in your life wouldn't mind driving a DTS for a few days? 



Sunline Fan said:


> Oh suck it up Vasilis. Remember, there will be lots of Amsoil, dudes, and...markers(?). What could possibly go wrong?


It's not a party until someone shows up with the lube... and if you're lubin you might as well use the best.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> It's not a party until someone shows up with the lube... and if you're lubin you might as well use the best.


Bazaar. But funny


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

So who is pitching in for the 55 gallon drum of lube on amazon?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Boog8302 said:


> So who is pitching in for the 55 gallon drum of lube on amazon?


You mean it isn't sponsored by Titan Synthetics?


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

One more week!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Speaking of... I'll be stopping by the distribution center to pick up oil for people. If anyone wants to get some AMSOIL without having to pay shipping, let me know and I can pick it up for you.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Sunline I hope I wont be disappointed with you I have been growing my beard out since April. It actually started because JJ was talking about beards and Xtreme wanted a beard off, though I dont think he realized I was gonna grow it. So hopefully he has been trimming.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> Sunline I hope I wont be disappointed with you I have been growing my beard out since April. It actually started because JJ was talking about beards and Xtreme wanted a beard off, though I dont think he realized I was gonna grow it. So hopefully he has been trimming.


Haha I'm sure you will...

And for the record, the only trimming I want to hear about is from JJ. Or Carly.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> Haha I'm sure you will...
> 
> And for the record, the only trimming I want to hear about is from JJ. Or Carly.


You think they have wizard beards do ya'?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

LOL only true mountain flowers have wizard beards and thats a bich slap of truth right there!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I know this is late but I plan on attending. 
Patman will be by himself.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

See ya soon buddy!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

To whom this may concern .. Interstate 80 East Bound from Chi Town is Under Construction .. So leave early and expect plenty of slow downs or pay a doubled Fine .. 

Now Tell me how I know this simple Fact ?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

brian v said:


> To whom this may concern .. Interstate 80 East Bound from Chi Town is Under Construction .. So leave early and expect plenty of slow downs or pay a doubled Fine ..
> 
> Now Tell me how I know this simple Fact ?


Thanks for the heads up. Looks like I'll be getting good fuel economy.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

Sounds like a good time, enjoy guys!!
Here in Hellinois we have two seasons, construction and winter.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

anyone pick a place thurs evening too eat??


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

oilburner said:


> anyone pick a place thurs evening too eat??


Good question. The MI group should be showing up around 9:30, assuming no traffic issues.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Those going across 80, please let me know if there is construction between elyria (rt57) and Lordstown. Trying to get a idea of how early I need to leave friday morning. KOBALT, you still plan on meeting up off of 80?


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

I will be getting there between 7-8 Thursday


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Attendees: Have a great time this weekend! Not sure the extent of the tour(s) this year but try to take it all in, you wont regret it. Be courteous and respectful, Tom and the plant employees love what they do and are genuinely happy to see such enthusiasts admire they're hard work! I wont be there for a 3rd time as ill be getting married and heading off the Florida! Have a great time, ill be there in spirit!




Terryk2003 said:


> Those going across 80, please let me know if there is construction between elyria (rt57) and Lordstown. Trying to get a idea of how early I need to leave friday morning. KOBALT, you still plan on meeting up off of 80?


There is definitely construction heading westbound, im not sure eastbound.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

XtremeAaron said:


> Attendees: Have a great time this weekend! Not sure the extent of the tour(s) this year but try to take it all in, you wont regret it. Be courteous and respectful, Tom and the plant employees love what they do and are genuinely happy to see such enthusiasts admire they're hard work! I wont be there for a 3rd time as ill be getting married and heading off the Florida! Have a great time, ill be there in spirit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was gonna txt you but no need to as I won't make the Icehouse Cruze in. I'll just make the tour of the plant. Enjoy the weather there as a month later it still may be just as cold as it was here last year.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Terryk2003 said:


> Those going across 80, please let me know if there is construction between elyria (rt57) and Lordstown. Trying to get a idea of how early I need to leave friday morning. KOBALT, you still plan on meeting up off of 80?


We can do that. Hopefully, I won't get hit with tolls.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

BU54 said:


> Sounds like a good time, enjoy guys!!
> Here in Hellinois we have two seasons, construction and winter.


Sounds like I 75 thru Cincinnati. Good thing I will be on I 71 and out of Cinti. Hope nothing's going on in Columbus or North of there! Anybody else coming from Cincinnati S.E. Indiana or Kentucky? If so let me know. Maybe we can meet up. Thurs or Friday morning.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

XtremeAaron said:


> I wont be there for a 3rd time as ill be getting married...


Geez, how many times are you going to get married? Most people learn a lesson after the 1st or 2nd time. 

Kidding of course, and congrats!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> Looks like I'm going to be able to make it!


HURRAY! 

We need at least one guy with a cool accent.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Google Maps is showing construction on I90 West of Buffalo. Anyone know how bad it is through there mid day?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> We need at least one guy with a cool accent.


How aboot some beever pelts'n maple syrop, eh? I come from that-there far Nartheast trade roote, ya kno.


----------



## daasian (Feb 5, 2014)

I'll be there +1


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> Google Maps is showing construction on I90 West of Buffalo. Anyone know how bad it is through there mid day?


I live in erie and we have construction on 90 but they have been doing most of the work at night so it isnt too bad during the day


----------



## ohiocruzegirl (Jun 9, 2015)

I will be there plus one somebody please please bring cruzenation stickers I've been dying to get my hands on a couple white preferably


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

Please take me off the list as I will be unable to attend  sorry guys


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am not sure if someone posted this or not, but a friend of mine said the Lordstown exit off the turnpike heading westbound is closed.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

diesel said:


> I am not sure if someone posted this or not, but a friend of mine said the Lordstown exit off the turnpike heading westbound is closed.


Permanently or due to construction?

We'll be taking back roads to avoid the toll roads to the plant anyway, so it shouldn't affect many of us. But thanks for the heads up!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> Permanently or due to construction?
> 
> We'll be taking back roads to avoid the toll roads to the plant anyway, so it shouldn't affect many of us. But thanks for the heads up!


I believe it's due to construction. Not sure of the schedule, but those coming from the east on the turnpike should be aware.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Welcome to Ohio. Always construction.


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

Does anyone remember if the plant tour requires pants, shorts not recommended/allowed?


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Closed shoes.


----------



## Mötley Crüze (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm planning on coming. Should be able to get friday off


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Just checked in on my car. One tire was down to 4 psi. Two others at 30 and 31. I can't get at the fourth yet. When I stored it three years ago I set them all at 44 psi. 

Its parked on something called flatstoppers from the race ramps people. 

Plus it looks like it lost a quart of dexron from the output shaft. The drip pan looks pretty full. I found a partial litre of dexron II here at my father's. I'll use it in a pinch to get to my house where I have a litre of dexron vi. The factory fill was dexron II. 

Still havent started it yet. That honour will be at sunrise tomorrow.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Anyone have any ideas for where we can get together to have dinner tomorrow?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Olive Garden. Not Cracker Barrel.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Tomko said:


> Olive Garden. Not Cracker Barrel.


Have we called them in advance to make sure they can accomodate all of us?


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

What time you guys thinking for the dinner


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Idea here - sorry if it's already been suggested. Make a sign to put in our dash or on the outside of the car while it's parked with our Cruzetalk screen name? Or even a "Hi my name is Dvan5693" nametag haha.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Dvan5693 said:


> Idea here - sorry if it's already been suggested. Make a sign to put in our dash or on the outside of the car while it's parked with our Cruzetalk screen name? Or even a "Hi my name is Dvan5693" nametag haha.


This is a good idea!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Bring shorts, jeans, long sleeve shirts, short sleeve shirts, umbrellas and jackets because its going from one extreme to the other all week here. Hot enough for soap to dry on the car when washing then thunderstorm hours later.


----------



## Etec225 (Apr 6, 2015)

Any room left?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Etec225 said:


> Any room left?


Sure, come on by. W


----------



## Etec225 (Apr 6, 2015)

Cool if I come I'll have one or two people with me. We only live 30 minutes away.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I will plan on meeting up with everybody at the Ice House Inn around 8.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Barring traffic/construction or god forbid the car breaking down, I should be there @ 8 AM with my "PATMAN" License plates on! Anyone else from Cincinnati area planning to go up, I am thinking about leaving @ 2:30 - 4 A.M. if interested and forming a nice little "convoy" up I-71


----------



## EdFromOhio (May 10, 2012)

Yes, the Westbound exit is currently closed for construction. If you use Waze, I've flagged the correct exits as closed so it should route you properly. Otherwise, you can exit where I-76W meets I-80, take I-80 East to SR-46, then turn left to go over the bridge. The Ice House Inn will be on your left past Pilot. 

If you're going straight to the plant, you can take the same exit except take I-76 West (you'll need to leave the turnpike to do that, as the turnpike changes from I-76W to I-80W.) You would then follow I-76 West toward Akron until you get to Bailey Rd. (might also say Ellsworth Bailey Rd.) and turn right (north.) The plant will be on your right immediately after you go over the bridge over the turnpike.

Whatever the case, be careful because the Lordstown police target speeding rather heavily.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Last call for getting AMSOIL orders in for Lordstown. I'm saving you shipping and cutting a big discount for this one. I'll be at the distribution center in 1 hour. Text me at 310.613.7165


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

First, enjoy the tour. I wish I could be there.

Now for the paperwork - please have someone get a list of all the CruzeTalk member names for those who make it. I'll need this list so I can update their Lordstown Homecoming badges. Thanks.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

obermd said:


> First, enjoy the tour. I wish I could be there.
> 
> Now for the paperwork - please have someone get a list of all the CruzeTalk member names for those who make it. I'll need this list so I can update their Lordstown Homecoming badges. Thanks.


I thought you ended up being able to go.... maybe I am getting you confused with someone else.


----------



## sweatervestswag (Jan 14, 2015)

Does anybody have an idea where you'll be meeting in Mill Creek Park? It's a massive park with 20+ miles of roads alone.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> I thought you ended up being able to go.... maybe I am getting you confused with someone else.


Unfortunately not. It's a two day drive and the earliest I could have left was 4 PM yesterday.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Copy and paste from Facebook:

ATTENTION LORDSTOWN ATTENDEES:
The Lordstown Police Department has graciously offered to assist with traffic control on our drive to the plant tomorrow morning, particularly with the major intersection that we had to wait for everyone to get through last year. This year, LPD will have an officer stationed at that light to hold north/southbound traffic for all of us to pass through at once. Please follow the officer's direction at this intersection, even if it contradicts the traffic signal.
Farther down Hallock-Young Road, as we approach the plant, we will encounter another light at the exit ramp from the turnpike. Due to construction/closure on the ramp, I have been informed that this light is permanently set on green, so this should not be a hold up.
Upon entering GM property, please make sure to follow the car in front of you. Some exits have security features if you go the wrong way, so driving over them could you result in you having flat tires. We will be entering the plant via the front entrance (like last year), so the plant has reserved an area of parking by the front entrance specifically for us. Once we arrive, we will gather at the security desk in the front lobby and wait for further instruction.
See you all tomorrow morning!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

obermd said:


> First, enjoy the tour. I wish I could be there.
> 
> Now for the paperwork - please have someone get a list of all the CruzeTalk member names for those who make it. I'll need this list so I can update their Lordstown Homecoming badges. Thanks.


I went through and created an Excel spreadsheet last week of everyone signed up to attend, model/color of their car, and state they come from last week. I'll bring a couple copies and hopefully we can get everyone accounted for.


----------



## stowbilly (Apr 24, 2013)

I`m afraid I have to back out of tomorrows event.
Family issue came up that I must leave Ohio to attend.

Stowbilly


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> I went through and created an Excel spreadsheet last week of everyone signed up to attend, model/color of their car, and state they come from last week. I'll bring a couple copies and hopefully we can get everyone accounted for.


You beat me to it Jon!!!!!! I was thinking a spreadsheet was the best way to go with all the names listed of who is supposed to attend and does show up! and fill in other information when available. Technology is the best way to go! I'll bring a laptop, that way we can check them off after signing in and forward/email the spreadsheet to Mike for what he needs!!! That way don't have to worry about losing the paper copies! CU there!


----------



## Mötley Crüze (Jun 2, 2015)

Woohoo! I was able to secure tomorrow off, so I will see you all there tomorrow morning!


----------



## ohiocruzegirl (Jun 9, 2015)

just made this account but I've been checking the pages awhile now. can't wait to see everyone and their Cruze!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

ohiocruzegirl said:


> just made this account but I've been checking the pages awhile now. can't wait to see everyone and their Cruze!


 Me too and I have been a member here since 2011 when I had my first Cruze. We'll have to get you signed up for your Lordstown banner also. So make sure you see me with the laptop registering attendees. 


Patman


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

YAY! See everyone in the morning!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm here! Where is everybody? 

Is there a gathering for dinner or something? I know many won't be getting in until a bit later.


----------



## daasian (Feb 5, 2014)

Only a few hours away now gunna be a good time


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

We just rolled into warren actually.


----------



## ohiocruzegirl (Jun 9, 2015)

are you all on the Facebook page? there's a bar in Austintown with 25cent wings tonight and it's pretty good


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

I don't seem to see what your talking about. **** Facebook on phone.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Just arrived. With a few tales to tell. 

A rainforest green diesel, with a diesel emblem, passed me on I90. Was that Ger8mm?

btw where is everybody?


----------



## alpha19er (Mar 25, 2014)

I imagine it's probably too late to matter, but if you can remove 1 from my party. It will just be me +1.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

Saadeys at the best western meander inn


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Well take care of it when I get up there and register you on my computer. Rally all that matters is you being there!!


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

Just got here myself.. another cruze in the parking lot got me excited lol


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

here........an got my tune at fleece yesterday, big difference with the 30 horse tune an beat my best mileage average already.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

Anyone else staying in warren at the park best western? I see some other cruze in the parking lot


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

nybble said:


> Anyone else staying in warren at the park best western? I see some other cruze in the parking lot


Both Nick's from Facebook are. I am too, but im staying fri-sun


----------



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

Just arrived to the Best Western Meander Inn about 15 min. ago.


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

Unfortunately i wont be able to make it to the meet as i planned ...i hope you all enjoy the meet and take lots of pictures and videos. Guess ill have to wait another year again.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

KOBALT said:


> Both Nick's from Facebook are. I am too, but im staying fri-sun


Were staying till sat. Good to know! Hopefully I'll run into them tomorrow at breakfast.


----------



## 2mnykids (Jan 5, 2015)

I still don't know if I'm registered or not. I'm not on any lists I've seen. Planning to be there though


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Just got home from work.
Will see everyone in the morning.
Daughter is going to make it this time, late decision.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Good night at bww, it's interesting meeting people that you onay know by sn and posts, patsy g &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Heading out *now!* Just woke up from a solid nap haha. Slept from 12:30am until 2am. 4 hours from SE Detroit to the Inn. Plenty of time to wash the car and get breakfast when I get there!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Just now leaving Cincinnati. CU in a few hours


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

Keep finding myself waking up and checking the time.. i cant wait to see you all in a few hours


----------



## Mötley Crüze (Jun 2, 2015)

Headed out now! My GPS says 3 hours...


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Well, that sure was a short nap. Getting ready to roll. See everyone in a couple hours! #TeamNoSleep


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Yay, 3 hours of sleep... Lol


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Good Morning everyone! Have a great time and remember lots of pics for those of us who couldn't make it!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Whoever hasn't found us.

41°05'10.7"N 80°41'30.9"W

http://goo.gl/maps/vdUtL


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

well as I was plugging the coordinates, the wind was picking up, now it is raining very hard/sideways, guessing the meet at the park ended suddenly.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm still at the hotel. Father has cooled off and slept a little. 

We're ready to meet y'all for sup. Just let me know where and when.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

We are at Buffalo Wild Wings Austintown now.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

6000 Mahoning Ave if someone needs the address. Bar side.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

nybble said:


> 6000 Mahoning Ave if someone needs the address. Bar side.


Who are you?!?


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

Its a mystery. But I drink guinness.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

It was great meeting all of you, especially the fellow diesel owners. There were at least 7 of us there, (about 15% of all the cars present!). I met 5 of you but never got a chance to meet whoever has the one with stock dipped wheels.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> It was great meeting all of you, especially the fellow diesel owners. There were at least 7 of us there, (about 15% of all the cars present!). I met 5 of you but never got a chance to meet whoever has the one with stock dipped wheels.


Sorry to have missed you diesel. Hopefully next year.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Sorry to have missed you diesel. Hopefully next year.


You didn't miss me, I met you right in back of your Impala at the Ice House Inn . I was talking about the Cruze that parked sort of behind you and maybe a bit to the left.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

KOBALT said:


> Yay, 3 hours of sleep... Lol


On my way home last night, I made it to I 71 and stopped in a rest area for a few moments to try and get a little rest at 9:45. Next thing I know it is 10:30. Anybody been down 71 between I 76 and Columbus, there is nothing and it is very dark except headlights and pop up showers last night. Probably should have stayed the night, made it home at 1:30 woke up this morning @ 7 AM. 
Now sending the spreadsheet you guys were supposed to "sign in" with to Obermd to let him know you attended. If you were there but did not sign in, let him know so you can get your Lordstown badge. I checked the sheet and I saw a few of you I knew were there but didn't sign in and updated the sheet(Merc XR Blue Angel) Anyone else talk to him. There was someone from boardman Oh with a 2011 Eco Red that signed in but no screen name. Maybe Jon knows some of the members there I did not meet and can "vouch for them or let Obermd know. Great meet!!! Next year I will create a database to sign in with, with everyone's name in a drop-down list to select(less typing). After all that is what I do for a living(didn't have time to do this year).

Wife said she doesn't want me to go next year(I was out too late). She was out till 11 eating with co workers. As I remember she said I shouldn't go this year? Oh well we'll see.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Even though it was a shortened tour it was fun hanging out with everyone again.
The weather was much better this year even with the showers.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

So were there more or less attendees at this year's meet compared to last year's?

Also, how was Millcreek Park? From pics and videos I've seen on the internet/Youtube, it looks like it's a really cool place.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Everyone's badges, with the exception of the list below, has been updated. There were a lot of first timers.

Unable to find


Anthony Beaver + 1 
Just_cruz'n - No exact match but about a dozen near misses. Didn't know which one to credit. 
Martin Ridge 
Nick Patton 
Phil Kamradt 
 
If I missed someone please PM me.

-Mike.


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

Had a great time and cany wait for next year thanks to everyone who set things up and made it all fun.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Who had the silver cruze with the black spoiler? I believe the front bumper was plasti dipped black in the center also.


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi. I just have a quick question for anyone that may know. What days and times is the plant open for public tours? We are driving by the plant in the 3rd week of July and would like to tour. I tried googling the plant, but can't find tour info. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

hawkeye said:


> Hi. I just have a quick question for anyone that may know. What days and times is the plant open for public tours? We are driving by the plant in the 3rd week of July and would like to tour. I tried googling the plant, but can't find tour info. Thanks in advance.


It isn't. Normally they allow school groups and all sorts of people to tour, but we were the only tour allowed all year, due to model changeover. Soon they'll start doing even more work to reconfigure for the 2016 Cruze, and I doubt even we would be let in again until after the 2016 has launched.


Sent from my awesome iPhone


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Have to say, I had a great time, meeting some new Cruzer's and catching up with ones I know from last year at Lordstown and a few sessions at Watkins Glen. The plant tour and the crew there were fabulous. The BBQ was awesome. Great job by the Lordstown team!!!


----------



## Etec225 (Apr 6, 2015)

Where did everyone post pictures?


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Etec225 said:


> Where did everyone post pictures?



There are some posted in CruzeTalk facebook group as well as a few posts down in the 2015 Lordstown meet media thread


----------



## Keithv153 (Jun 13, 2015)

Excuse my ignorance but I'm a noob here, how do I know if I received my lordstown badge? I wasn't registered until last night but I did sign in on patmans laptop.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Keithv153 said:


> Excuse my ignorance but I'm a noob here, how do I know if I received my lordstown badge? I wasn't registered until last night but I did sign in on patmans laptop.


It'll show up next to your posts. 

They're coming soon, but probably not yet. We want to confirm everyone that went for sure so we only have to ask an admin once.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah I had to go when there was a rash of Fords in the lot.


----------



## Keithv153 (Jun 13, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> It'll show up next to your posts.
> 
> They're coming soon, but probably not yet. We want to confirm everyone that went for sure so we only have to ask an admin once.


thanks


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I just double checked the spreadsheet and yes you were registered as attending. As JBlackburn said you should see it soon under your username on the left(like mine). It may take some time to get them all processed. Give them time, I only sent it in this morning.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

Keithv153 said:


> Excuse my ignorance but I'm a noob here, how do I know if I received my lordstown badge? I wasn't registered until last night but I did sign in on patmans laptop.


Keith you noob. Jeeze man. Nah just messing. Glad to see you finally registered. Also, it was nice meeting you and everyone else. I had a great time. Cant wait until next year.


----------



## Keithv153 (Jun 13, 2015)

Same to you boog! That was fun and I'm excited for next year already.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Great to see you all again, good times!

Patman, I thought I signed in on your laptop but maybe I screwed it up somehow? Wouldn't be the first time Excel and me didn't jointly accomplish a goal...

Thanks again to those here who set everything up, and a huge thanks to the plant staff and the Union for the tour and BBQ!

As a gift for my time spent in Youngstown I was treated to a flyby from our favorite Youngstown Cruze owner, the one with the blacked out RS that was demonstrating his Cruze's superiority in the BWW parking lot the night before. Turning left onto the ramp to the 80, he came flying up behind me and pulled in front of the oncoming car I had just gotten by, then merging onto the highway he blew past me on the right in such an impressive display of raw turbo torque, I think my head actually spun on its long axis. Man, what an incredibly powerful machine! All I can say is, the guys driving the Mustang and Viper sure are lucky as to not have crossed paths with that guy while on boost. His car is so awesome it probably even gets better mileage than mine... #totallyhumbled


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Just some food for thought...

I was looking back, of the original 18 attendees at Lordstown 2013, only three came back this year: Andrei, myself, and 2012LTZPrettyLightBlue.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I opened a "ticket" with AG this morning. It appears that while the accounts have been updated the updates aren't reflecting here.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for the badges, Mike! We look super official now! :th_dblthumb2:

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

I first found out about this group the day of the first plant tour, after it was over.
So I will always be one short.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Just some food for thought...
> 
> I was looking back, of the original 18 attendees at Lordstown 2013, only three came back this year: Andrei, myself, and 2012LTZPrettyLightBlue.


I did 2013& 2014. I would've been there for this one except that it was my anniversary weekend and I didn't want to leave the wife alone. I will be there for 2016!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Dude ya do not even give a second thought to leaving your wife for some meet and greet of perfectly good strangers over your Anniversary ..

Unless ya really like alot of Pain and living with out sex for ahh atleast a year , when ya get to crawl and wimper for IT ..

Now me I did alot of that during those Deployment years !


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm back and semi-recovered. Lord Vadar was put away for another long sleep. 

I drove 1,078 miles, burned 52 gallons, for an average of 20.7 mpg and a best tank of 24.2 mpg. Last year the Cruze did the same trip on 24 gallons. 

Next year I'll come in one of the Cadillacs if the Cruze is not available.

Many thanks to everyone who made this year's success happen!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

obermd said:


> I opened a "ticket" with AG this morning. It appears that while the accounts have been updated the updates aren't reflecting here.


Here's the scoop on badges. For those of you who have fewer than 10 posts, your badges are waiting for you to post again.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> I'm back and semi-recovered. Lord Vadar was put away for another long sleep.
> 
> I drove 1,078 miles, burned 52 gallons, for an average of 20.7 mpg and a best tank of 24.2 mpg.


 Glad to hear you and the SS are back and recovering. It was great meeting your dad too! My goat averaged 24 mpgs to Lordstown and 25 mpgs back to home.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Diesel Dan said:


> I first found out about this group the day of the first plant tour, after it was over.
> So I will always be one short.


I bought mine a few months after the first meet, so I'm in the same boat


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Here's the Lordstown Badges as they stand. Please let me know via PM if I have missed anyone or have someone in the wrong group.

*3 Visits*
2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE 
Sunline Fan 
XtremeRevolution 

*2 Visits*
AutumnCruzeRS 
blk88verde 
Blue Angel 
Diesel Dan 
EcoDave 
FlintCruze 
jblackburn 
kfr291 
KOBALT 
Merc6 
nybble 
NYCruze2012 
oilburner 
Tomko 
XtremeAaron 

*1 Visit*
20CRUZE11 
2mnykids 
Agent_Orange 
alpha19er 
Barefeet 
Bear 
bloberg19 
Boog8302 
Chevy Customer Care 
chevycruzeassembler 
cmarshLTZ 
cruzin24 
daasian 
diesel 
Dvan5693 
ErikBEggs 
Etec225 
hificruzer226 
InstinctMods 
jandree22 
JDOYLE0922 
Just_cruz'n 
Keithv153 
mjspiess 
Mötley Crüze 
nickameiss 
nickbassdrop 
obermd 
ohiocruzegirl 
Patman 
RhinoNinja55 
Robby 
Terryk2003 
UlyssesSG 
WhiteAndBright 
_Muffy_01


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Diesel Dan said:


> I first found out about this group the day of the first plant tour, after it was over.
> So I will always be one short.





KOBALT said:


> I bought mine a few months after the first meet, so I'm in the same boat


Same here. Got the car too late for the 1st one and then the build sheet says the car is built the day after my birthday. 

I totally pass the the plant hundreds of times on the way to NJ not realizing one day I'd go inside. I kinda miss seeing the cars on the roof over the painted Cruze mural. Only seen the cavi and cobalt, don't remember seeing the cruze up there before.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Tomko said:


> I drove 1,078 miles, burned 52 gallons, for an average of 20.7 mpg and a best tank of 24.2 mpg.


Still really good MPG for a 20yr old car.
Just think what your MPG would be if you went the speed limit. :grin:


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Diesel Dan said:


> Still really good MPG for a 20yr old car.
> Just think what your MPG would be if you went the speed limit. :grin:


It would certainly cost $231 less.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

If we can, let's move discussion around this meet over to http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/18-e...meet-media-pictures-videos-impressions-5.html

This thread was more for planning and coordinating the meet, which is over now.


----------

